
Open Letter Google:Let Us Sell Our Apps.Petition from African Software Developer - JustAStalker
http://diggletech.digolodollarz.co.zw/2016/01/01/open-letter-to-google-let-us-sell-our-apps-a-petition-from-an-african-software-developer/
======
mschuster91
For many countries, I suspect that international sanctions, a lack of a
banking system or a lack of international agreements on transferring money
except via Western Union will be a roadblock.

Also the African continent just isn't a profitable enough market for the "big
players" when compared to US, EU and Asia.

